# Fenix E05, small single level AAA light with build in diffuser



## HKJ (Apr 13, 2011)

[SIZE=+3]Fenix E05[/SIZE]












Fenix has been active from the start of led flashlights and made many good lights, this one here is a single level AAA light with a build in diffuser. The use interface is very simple, just screw it together and it turns on. The light is made of aluminum with hard-anodized (Type 3) finish









The light is delivered in a small cardboard box with a window and selected specifications printed on the box.






The box contains the light, a split ring, a spare o-ring, the manual and a warrenty card.









The light uses a TIR (*T*otal *I*nternal *R*eflection) optic with a diffuser. There is no front glass, the plastic diffuser is the front and there is a hole in it, but not all the way down to the led. 






The head has a band of knurling.






Moving to the backside of the head there is the battery connection, the ring around the center is used for connection to the battery tube. The light will only turn on when the tube is touching the ring.









The threads are on the battery tube are nicely done and an o-ring makes the light waterproof. Inside the battery tube is the usual spring.






The battery tube has lot of knurling.






The back end of the battery tube has a hole that can used to mount the split ring and because of the grove it can still tail stand.


The E05 is a very small AAA light with a very simple operation (It only has one level). It works well up to a few meters and is better for reading a book or a map, than most other AAA lights (Due to the build in diffuser). I am a bit worried that the hole in the lens will collect some dirt over time and will have to be cleaned.



[SIZE=+2]Technical specification and measurements[/SIZE]






This light is designed for 1.5 volt AAA batteries (Alkaline, NiMH, Lithium).

Measured size and weight:
Length: 64.4 mm
Diameter: 14.4 mm
Weight: 23.1 gram with eneloop

The light uses a Cree XP-G R4 led.






In the above table I have used 800mAh eneloop batteries for measuring and estimating the runtime. This light does runs at a moderate current giving it a long runtime.
Note: The above table is based on values at 1.2 volt.






I have automated the method I uses for voltage sweep, this has made it possible to use much higher resolution and add a power curve. This light has a good stabilization down to 0.62 volt. The efficiency goes down with falling voltage (This is always the case with single cell alkaline lights).






Even at the lower current drain of E05 Alkaline batteries cannot match a NiMH battery


The light uses current control and has no flashing modes.



[SIZE=+2]Comparison to other Flashlights[/SIZE]

Whitewall Fenix E05 with different exposures











Whitewall Fenix LD01 on medium with different exposures











The E05 has a less bright hotspot with brighter spill, this is much more obvious in real life, than the pictures show.

Comparison to *medium* level of other AAA lights:

Fenix E05 XP-G R4, 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS XP-G R4 NW, 4Sevens Preon Ti XP-G R5











Fenix LD01 SS XP-G R5, Olight Xmas 2010 XP-G S2, Klarus Mi10 XP-E R2












For the full comparison to other lights with graphs and beamshots see here.


----------



## Bass (Apr 13, 2011)

Another great review HKJ. Interesting little light!

I appreciate your care and attention to detail with your reviews. I always look forward to yours and Selfbuilts reviews.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge - I refer to your: simple guide to using a DMM multimeter for flashlight measurements often - I am enjoying learning! Excellent article.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 13, 2011)

I have one of these. It's a fantastic keychain light. I barely notice it's there, and it's holding up well after a few months in my pocket.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 14, 2011)

HKJ said:


>


One of these lights is not like the others, 
one of these things just doesn't belong, 
can you tell which thing is not like the others, 
by the time I finish my song


----------



## Kyle K (Apr 14, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr Floppy said:


> One of these lights is not like the others,
> one of these things just doesn't belong,
> can you tell which thing is not like the others,
> by the time I finish my song


 
There are two lights you can say that about, for different reasons.

But I promise to include a few more black lights in my next AAA beamshot.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice review HKJ, I have a EO5 and like it size wise and the on-off feature.


----------



## coyote (Apr 14, 2011)

Bravo, yet again. always a pleasure HKJ!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice, nice, nice review, HKJ!!

I was impressed to see that the alk maintains the same output as the nimh all the way, just for a shorter time period. Still, 2 hrs of flat output seems like a winner to me if you're going to keychain carry. Then again, I'd probably go lithium for keychain duty.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> I was impressed to see that the alk maintains the same output as the nimh all the way, just for a shorter time period. Still, 2 hrs of flat output seems like a winner to me if you're going to keychain carry. Then again, I'd probably go lithium for keychain duty.



It is not that surprising, most stabilized light does it. You can also see that the light does not die completely, but maintains a weak output for a long time with alkaline.
The two hours must be compared to medium on most other AAA lights and there they will also have a good runtime (Depending on the exact brightness at medium).

Mostly I prefer NiMH cells, but if the light is rated for LiIon I might also use that. I do seldom use lithium in AAA or AA size.


----------



## ragweed (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for a great review! I love my E05.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 14, 2011)

So it stays on until .2 volts? How about some high voltage testing? :devil:


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 15, 2011)

HKJ said:


> But I promise to include a few more black lights in my next AAA beamshot.


 
It doesn't matter to me. I love all your AAA line ups. AAAA included. I think Fenix should custom make you a stainless steel version though.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 15, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> So it stays on until .2 volts?



There are some weak light down to around 0.2 volt, but the light will not turn on at 0.2 volt.



srfreddy said:


> How about some high voltage testing? :devil:



Sorry *NO* :scowl:. I like my lights to much to destroy them with higher voltage.


----------



## Incidentalist (Apr 15, 2011)

Love your photography. Great review as always. Just curious, what happened to that beautiful field with the tall grasses that you used to use for your beamshots? Looked like a nice place.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Incidentalist said:


> Just curious, what happened to that beautiful field with the tall grasses that you used to use for your beamshots? Looked like a nice place.



Lawn mower, I am still using the same place. The place is a green area inside the city and sometimes the city does some maintenance, last autumn they both cut the grass and the trees. Now it is spring and I hope the place will be back to its former glory in a few months.


----------



## applevision (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful review and excellent thoughts, as always, HKJ. Thanks!


----------



## scotto (May 8, 2011)

Great review! I "accidentally" added one of these to a battery order I just placed after reading this review... 

Can't wait to hear what my wife says after another flash light turns up.


----------



## psuedo69 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for a great review!


----------



## regulation (May 31, 2011)

Iimpressive!!!
and i just wonder whether fenix will introduce a stainless style, just like the LD01 in the piecure.


----------



## bodhran (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice review Sir. We have a local store that sells the full line of Fenix lights, so just got back from picking one of these up. For this type of light, the single mode is fine for me.


----------



## who99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Very good flashlight,


----------



## yowzer (Jun 4, 2011)

What kind of LED does it have? The dealers I usually buy from that sell Fenix say it's XP-E in their ad copy, but the pictures (And packaging) in this review look like an XP-G...


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 5, 2011)

I really like this light. I always thought the E01 was the perfect chuck-it-around and use it till it dies light. This one does all that at a similar price, but with more light.


Crenshaw


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 5, 2011)

yowzer said:


> What kind of LED does it have? The dealers I usually buy from that sell Fenix say it's XP-E in their ad copy, but the pictures (And packaging) in this review look like an XP-G...


 
2 versions are available. xp-e r2 and xp-g r4. xp-g versions are less common.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jun 5, 2011)

If you want a R4, you can still find them on Amazon as of today when I checked. 

Mine was fulfilled by Ace Camera and was truly a XP-G R4 in sealed packaging.


----------



## Richub (Jun 19, 2011)

This review actually made me order an E05. The small size, simple 1-mode interface and the lack of a hotspot did it for me.

Looking forward to get it. 

Besides that, I seem to have lost my LD01 lately... Hopefully it will show up somewhere though.

Edit:
Found my LD01 again, in one of my winter shoes... I guess it dropped out of my pocket without notice, and it ended up in my left shoe. 
I found it putting the shoe on: WTF is that thing in the nose of my shoe? 

Edit 2, Monday 06-20:
Picked up my E05 today, it's the XP-E R2 version, which doesn't matter to me really.

I like it a LOT. 
It has a nice white beam without hotspot that will be perfect for those close up tasks you need a light for. 
The lack of a hotspot makes the beam easier on the eyes than the LD01s beam on medium. The tint is a slight bit warmer as the LD01. 
It's perfect for indoor use, or outdoors up to say 5 meters or so.


----------



## Vince_88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great review man!!!

I have the E01 and loved it so much I even bought one for my Dad, Mom and Sister!! They all love the little bugger as well! I keep mine clipped to my key ring which is always attached to whatever pair of pants I'm wearing at the moment. I saw the E05 a week or so ago and decided to order one on Friday. Can't wait to see how it functions!


----------



## iron potato (Aug 3, 2011)

Detailed & so much info, great review.

Soooooo tempted to get one of these on my keychain now :naughty:


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 6, 2011)

I just found this lovely little light availible in purple and blue also.
Perfect gifts!


----------



## radu1976 (Aug 7, 2011)

The E05 is clearly more efficient than a STR. MICROSTREAM of 20 lumens .
The MICRO puts less lumens and the runtime is also shorter with Ni-MH ! Obviously the XP-G R4 is much more efficient than the SSC P9 used in MICROSTREAM , the FENIX also wins as build construction and compact size , however MICRO takes the advantage when it's about throw and 'tactical format'


----------



## woodrow (Aug 10, 2011)

The beam on this light reminds me of that of my old Inova X5...in a much smaller package. I have this light and love it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 11, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> I just found this lovely little light availible in purple and blue also.
> Perfect gifts!


 
Yes but unfortunately I can only find the purple and blue with the XP-E so it looks like their is no color E05's with the XP-G.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 11, 2011)

Where did you guys find the color version? I have a black one, if I get another diffrent color choice would be nice.


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 16, 2011)

I have an itp a3 r5. Is the eo5 more floodier for car use and looking for drop things on the ground outside the car?


----------



## Xacto (Aug 16, 2011)

Batang Regla said:


> I have an itp a3 r5. Is the eo5 more floodier for car use and looking for drop things on the ground outside the car?


I would say yes. I too have an iTP A3. Although the three modes are nice, I never really use it. My Fenix E05 on the other hand gets pretty much use around the house and I intend to get a second one (for the collection) so I can EDC my first one. Only when I need even less light, I grab my Fenix E01.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## HKJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Batang Regla said:


> I have an itp a3 r5. Is the eo5 more floodier for car use and looking for drop things on the ground outside the car?


 
The E05 has much more flood, but because the high setting on A3 is brighter, the actual lighted area is not that different. With the A3 you have a bright hotspoot and spill around it, the E05 does not have the bright hotspot.


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 16, 2011)

^
That's what i want to use in my car. A light that is floody and not too bright or no hotspot at all. 

Too bright of a hotspot usually will ceiling bounce.


----------



## TK41 (Aug 31, 2011)

Are Lithium (non-rechargeable) batteries safe to use with this little light? I thought lithium batteries over-work most LED lights to the point of burning them out. I can't find the documentation on the E05 R2 online, but I know the Fenix tk41 manual says lithium non rechargeables are "Acceptable." Can somebody with the E05 manual confirm anything please? thanks!


----------



## HKJ (Aug 31, 2011)

TK41 said:


> Are Lithium (non-rechargeable) batteries safe to use with this little light? I thought lithium batteries over-work most LED lights to the point of burning them out. I can't find the documentation on the E05 R2 online, but I know the Fenix tk41 manual says lithium non rechargeables are "Acceptable." Can somebody with the E05 manual confirm anything please? thanks!


 
1.5 volt (1.7 volt) lithium are safe to use with this light. The brightness is the same with lithium as with alkaline and NiMH batteries.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 8, 2012)

Any long term reports on the E05 guys? I plan to get this as well for my edc but the hole at the diffuser seems to be a perfect collecting place for dust and lint if its going to be carried around in a pocket. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## Xacto (Jan 8, 2012)

morrisgarages said:


> Any long term reports on the E05 guys? I plan to get this as well for my edc but the hole at the diffuser seems to be a perfect collecting place for dust and lint if its going to be carried around in a pocket. What do you guys think? Thanks!


So far no problems after approx. 7-8 months as an EDC on the car keys and approx. 2 months inside my pocket (used to keep the car keys in the watch pocket of my jeans, secured with a victorinox chain. After exiting the car without disconnecting the chain and thus breaking it, I decided to keep the keys inside that pants pocket.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ragweed (Jan 8, 2012)

No problems with my E05 either. Just use lithium or Eneloops & you are good to go.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 13, 2012)

how does this light handle 10440s? anyone know at all?


----------



## moldyoldy (Jan 13, 2012)

tobrien said:


> how does this light handle 10440s? anyone know at all?



Do NOT use a 10440 in the E05. I tried a 10440, for about 15 seconds until I realized that the beam color was changing and the output was dropping. oo: The plastic lens was overheating. IOW, my nice new E05 was fried - and tossed. 

If you want to use a 10440 for a large output boost from the listed lumens, try a Fenix LD01 with 10440 - although the 10440 cell voltage is well above the driver voltage spec. Ergo, at your risk.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 15, 2012)

moldyoldy said:


> Do NOT use a 10440 in the E05. I tried a 10440, for about 15 seconds until I realized that the beam color was changing and the output was dropping. oo: The plastic lens was overheating. IOW, my nice new E05 was fried - and tossed.
> 
> If you want to use a 10440 for a large output boost from the listed lumens, try a Fenix LD01 with 10440 - although the 10440 cell voltage is well above the driver voltage spec. Ergo, at your risk.


thanks man, and sorry about your E05! :/


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great review. Sounds like a good small EDC.


----------



## Alero (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey! I haven't posted here in AGES, but I've had the E05 on my keys for a LONG time. I don't remember when I got it, but they had just come out. I'd never seen or heard of it at the time. I paid 15 bucks at the gun store ( a friend owns it and sells to me cheap because I'm the one who convinced him to carry Fenix products).
After at least a year, it's holding up well. Only on the second battery, I think. Same hard coating as the LD01, so it's not chiped ot scratched much at all. And I've dropped it tons of times!

Oh, and there's no leverage on the threads due to the short LED module, so it won't come on in your pocket as easily as the LD01. The threads/o-rings are more snug as well, so it won't twist on by accident. It just feels tighter and more durable than any of my LD01 lights. I could swear that the housing is thicker, but I know it's not. I'm not sure why it feels more heavy-duty. It just does.

For working on small stuff like computers, this beam is amazing. It doesn't have much of a hot spot, so not too much light reflects back at me, which is a good thing. The brightness is just right. And that funky lens makes the light incredibly smooth and evenly distributed.

The only downside is that it doesn't throw far AT ALL. Beyond just a few feet it's useless. But keychain lights aren't for throwing anyway.

Oh, and lastly, I'm 99% certain that mine has a Q5 LED, but I think the ones they are making lately have an R2, so your results may be different than mine.

Probably my most useful light!


----------



## tam17 (Feb 5, 2012)

Alero said:


> The only downside is that it doesn't throw far AT ALL. Beyond just a few feet it's useless.



Agree with everything you said, but IMO E05 has a decent enough throw and its beam is quite useful up to to about 20-25 ft when there's no light pollution. I use it regularly for lighting up stairways of my appartment building (I don't bother turning on the main lighting) And my version is 27 lm XP-E R3.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## HIDC (Feb 6, 2012)

Think of the E05 as a sawed off shotgun. That's the type of punch and range you'd get. I just wish the E05 would have had a low lumen mode or I'd have chosen it to be the keychain light (now a LD01 SS).


----------



## vitorderoo (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice review, very useful for me.;D


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 16, 2012)

Exellent review. Thanks. HKJ! :thumbsup:

According to the volatge sweep graph, the light seems to show a max. performance at 0.62V where current is 0.72A and brightness is 100%. And where all three lines are intersect at one point.
(I don't know if my expression is appropriate.)
However, your measured current in the table is 0.286A with 1.2V & 40% brightness. These two values can be obtained from the same graph as well.
I can say that the real current in the light is 0.72A with 0.62V. Am I correct?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 16, 2012)

candle lamp said:


> Exellent review. Thanks. HKJ! :thumbsup:
> 
> According to the volatge sweep graph, the light seems to show a max. performance at 0.62V where current is 0.72A and brightness is 100%. And where all three lines are intersect at one point.
> (I don't know if my expression is appropriate.)
> ...



The difference in brightness between 0.62 volt and 1.2 volt is only a few percent (The green curve is brightness).
You cannot directly say anything about the current in the led, especially because the efficiency varies with voltage, a guess would be somewhere around 0.35 ampere.
It is only in lights with buck (i.e. the driver reduces voltage) converters that you can use that point as an estimation of the led current.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 16, 2012)

HKJ said:


> The difference in brightness between 0.62 volt and 1.2 volt is only a few percent (The green curve is brightness).
> You cannot directly say anything about the current in the led, especially because the efficiency varies with voltage, a guess would be somewhere around 0.35 ampere.
> It is only in lights with buck (i.e. the driver reduces voltage) converters that you can use that point as an estimation of the led current.



My bad. I don't understand myself why I wrote the "current in the led". 
Then, Is 0.35A from 1.0~1.1V in the graph? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 16, 2012)

candle lamp said:


> My bad. I don't understand myself why I wrote the "current in the led".
> Then, Is 0.35A from 1.0~1.1V in the graph?
> Thanks in advance.



The 0.35A (or 350mA) is at about 1.03 volt.
I do not believe that the electronic is made with precision components, i.e. there might be more than 10% variation between lights.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 22, 2012)

quick couple of questions:

BatteryJunction.com has this light listed as an R2, but your review unit says R4, is there a difference?

also, how does this light compare to either versions of the ThruNite Ti (be it either the .04 lumen firefly version or not?)

here's the batteryjunction link saying it's an R2: http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-e05-r2.html


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

The first E05s used Cree XP-E R2s. Now they use Cree XP-G R4s. The tint isn't as nice (the R2 had a slightly pink hue by comparison), but the beam is a lot smoother, and noticeably brighter.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 24, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> The first E05s used Cree XP-E R2s. Now they use Cree XP-G R4s. The tint isn't as nice (the R2 had a slightly pink hue by comparison), but the beam is a lot smoother, and noticeably brighter.


so the R4 is without a doubt better?

Who's selling the R4?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 24, 2012)

tobrien said:


> so the R4 is without a doubt better?



R4 is brigther, tint and beamshape has nothing to do with R2/R4 (but XP-E/XP-G will affect beamshape), except new higher bins tends to have larger tint variations, but only when they are new.


----------



## ldz (Feb 25, 2012)

Love this light.
chosing between x6i and e05
hard choice


----------



## Richub (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, after using my E05 for over 7 months I can safely say it has been my favorite small EDC light since day 1. I always carry it in my front jeans pocket.

Compared to my other Fenix lights, the tint (I got the XP-E version) is the most pure white of them all.

This is the light my dad got so jealous of, he immediately bought one after seeing mine.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 26, 2012)

HKJ said:


> R4 is brigther, tint and beamshape has nothing to do with R2/R4 (but XP-E/XP-G will affect beamshape), except new higher bins tends to have larger tint variations, but only when they are new.


thanks man! from my searching around, it appears the R4 edition was a for a limited quantity (something like 2000 units?). any idea why they limited it?


----------



## tickled (Feb 26, 2012)

tobrien said:


> thanks man! from my searching around, it appears the R4 edition was a for a limited quantity (something like 2000 units?). any idea why they limited it?


 The newer emitter is more expensive and that doesn't make sense for a low cost light like this.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 27, 2012)

tobrien said:


> thanks man! from my searching around, it appears the R4 edition was a for a limited quantity (something like 2000 units?). any idea why they limited it?



also, the r4 xpg version, due to using a bigger die than the xpe, had a wider and more diffuse beam. as a result, it looked a little bit dimmer than the r2 xpe version IMO. when the difference in total output is less than 10%, having the more intense beam is sometimes better.


----------



## tuzvihar (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I recently got interested in flashlights, so I don't hesitated and bought a Fenix E05. I find this small little thing handy and overall a very good built. I'd recommend it to any fellow 'beginners'.






How do I find out, which revision did I get?

Thanks,
Tuzvihar


----------



## tam17 (Jan 19, 2013)

tuzvihar said:


> How do I find out, which revision did I get?



Welcome to CPF, Tuzvihar!

Check out Fenix's serial No. enquiry page

Cheers


----------

